# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Hakerat serbë sulmojnë faqet e Shqipërisë/Kosovës

## Nice_Boy

Sot, në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, është sulmuar web faqja zyrtare e komunës së Prishtinës. Në web faqe është parë një ndryshim jo i zakonshëm. Në anën e majtë të faqes është shënuar, me shkronja të mëdha "Hacked by Stronix, United Jugoslavija Crew". Ndërkaq, në sektorin e fjalës së kryetarit të komunës është shkruar "Kosovo is Serbia" (Kosova është Serbi). 

Në faqe është vendosur një flamur i ish-federatës jugosllav brenda hartës së ish-Jugosllavisë. Kjo lë të kuptohet se web faqja e komunës së Prishtinës është sulmuar nga hakerët serbë.


******

webfaqe nga Shqiperia ( http://www.air.mil.al/doc/ ) 

webfaqe nga Shqiperia ( http://www.bek-bank.com/data/index.html ) 

webfaqe nga Shqiperia ( http://www.bpopullore.com/ ) 

webfaqe nga Shqiperia ( http://www.dfishery.gov.al/pwned.html )

*******

----------


## Nice_Boy

http://www.albanovaonline.com/search.php

----------


## LaCosTa

Paskan filluar me u hakmerr kunder hackerve kosovar .

----------


## besa.a.best

Interesant ky lajm, mirpo heret a von e vrteta do zbulohet edhe nese asht dicka nga propaganda serbe, por sidoqoft ato mund ta ken arrit at kenaqesi per nje koh te shkurte mirpo sdju zgjas.

----------


## BHGod

Ju lutem mos e degradoni synimin e temes me postime jo te hijshme, perndryshe ato do te fshihen.

----------


## strange

Ku janë hackeret Shqiptare  me ja u kthye he? ska apo ?

----------


## KUSi

Sado faqe qe te hackojne eshte KOT se Kosoves pavarsia nuk i meret me hacking  :buzeqeshje:  Kosova gezon pavarsine dhe ska lind nena popull qe mund tja mer me .

----------


## Bl3ri

> Sot, në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, është sulmuar web faqja zyrtare e komunës së Prishtinës. Në web faqe është parë një ndryshim jo i zakonshëm. Në anën e majtë të faqes është shënuar, me shkronja të mëdha "Hacked by Stronix, United Jugoslavija Crew". Ndërkaq, në sektorin e fjalës së kryetarit të komunës është shkruar "Kosovo is Serbia" (Kosova është Serbi). 
> 
> Në faqe është vendosur një flamur i ish-federatës jugosllav brenda hartës së ish-Jugosllavisë. Kjo lë të kuptohet se web faqja e komunës së Prishtinës është sulmuar nga hakerët serbë.
> 
> 
> ******
> 
> webfaqe nga Shqiperia ( http://www.air.mil.al/doc/ ) 
> 
> ...


Dhe akoma nuk jan ven ne gjendje te rregullut faqet apo nuk kane mundesi ? :O

----------


## RaPSouL

Vetem http://www.bpopullore.com eshte regulluar tjerat ende nuk punojne.

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

albania-sport.com eshte sulmuar

----------


## geezer

sa  jom i informuar une  edhe  hackerat  kosovar jan duke  sulmuar  panderpre   websajte  te  serbeve  , keshtu jam duke lexuar  ne disa  forume te   hakerav t`kosoves

----------


## BaBa

dhe hackerat punojn  :shkelje syri:

----------


## carbondcd

> Ku janë hackeret Shqiptare  me ja u kthye he? ska apo ?


Hmm sedi sa i percjell ...shkruje ne google KHG edhe e merr pergjigjen ose ja 1 info  :buzeqeshje: 




> http://www.zone-h.org/component/opti...er_defacer,khg


Kta jan ata qe si lojn shkijet me nejt rahat  :buzeqeshje: 

klm  :Lulja3:

----------


## era_rema

veq ***** na hajn hackerat serb sen smujn me na bo

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Hackerat serbë sulmojnë ueb faqen e Kuvendit të Kosovës*


Hackerat serbë kanë sulmuar mbrëmë faqen zyrtare të Kuvendit të Kosovës në internet (www.assembly-kosova.org). Ballina e faqes me flamurin e Serbisë dhe me titull Në mbrojtje të serbëve në Kosovë ka qëndruar deri rreth orës 09:00 të mëngjesit, ku më pas përgjegjësit nga Kuvendi e kanë rikthyer në gjendjen e mëparshme.

Gjatë kohës sa ka qëndruar nën sulmin e serbëve, në ueb faqe ka qenë edhe himni serb që është dëgjuar me të hapur faqen.

Gjithashtu, në faqe janë publikuar edhe linqe të ndryshme me propagandë kundër Kosovës dhe kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi.

----------


## Gameness

nuk u vonuan hakerat tone!

sulmuan webwaqen e brendit nacional t'Servise

----------

